

Cyborg Soothsayers of the High-Tech Hogwash Emporia - smacktoward
http://www.thebaffler.com/salvos/cyborg-soothsayers

======
api
TL;DR:

This piece is an exploration -- explicit/intentional or not -- of how
countercultural, SF, and neo-pagan concepts like transhumanism, post-humanism,
superhumans, sci-fi concepts, and visionary futurism have been co-opted for
economic and political power by a certain segment of Silicon Valley and its
wider diaspora.

